
Wyngz - earljwagner
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wyngz
======
kup0
Colbert did a funny segment on this on the Colbert Report:
[http://www.cc.com/video-clips/2ucxw7/the-colbert-report-
thou...](http://www.cc.com/video-clips/2ucxw7/the-colbert-report-thought-for-
food---wyngz---wal-mart)

